# Loral hops



## yankinoz (7/7/16)

Loral, the hop formerly called HBC 291, has anyone tried it?

For one I'm wondering how it would work in a dunkel or schwarzbier. In dark lagers I've got the malt flavours where I want them, but would like to try a hop that's a bit more assertive than the nobles (Saaz, Tettnang) I've used to date. I don't want to drown out the malt


----------



## Yob (23/8/16)

pretty new and sound interesting

INFO HERE

yankinoz also asked about them HERE with no reply but discussion should be in hop descriptions maybe?


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (23/8/16)

Any idea when they will be available in Oz?


----------



## Yob (23/8/16)

they are more expensive (wholesale) than Citra currently so not bloody soon I'd say..

I'm unwilling to fork out for them at the price point they have on them this season.. I'd have to charge probably $50 a pound to break even..


----------



## DJR (28/8/16)

Long reply but i've just ordered some of this, will probably do a couple of trial batches when i get it. Thinking a schwarz, altbier or something along those lines as well as with some normal US hops in IPAs as a bittering hop


----------



## DJR (28/8/16)

I've ordered some from overseas, will try them out in some trial batches when i get them. Reckon i'll try a something like a kolsch, weizen, alt or schwarz. Could be a good new bittering hop as well judging by the profile, low CoH and good overall profile, a bit like Magnum but a bit different again. I am pretty much bittering everything with Magnum at the moment except for 2 recent batches using Stella


----------



## DJR (12/9/16)

mmmmmmm, busted open the pack tonight, smells pretty good. You can tell it definitely has noble heritage, all i can smell is herbal/spicy/floral at the moment.

Might just do a basic trad ale + munich + us05 brew with nothing but loral at 20 mins to see how it goes


----------



## DJR (21/9/16)

my all-loral blonde is almost finished primary ferment,

initial tastes are good. Tastes like an old-world noble hop with a bit of extra spice/herbal and a background of US-style hop character. Mild fruit. Tastes almost like i blended hallertau/hersbruck and added a tiny bit of amarillo or similar hop to it, but it's a pleasant flavour and not at all harsh.

would make an interesting finishing hop in a summer lager or other type of ale. Seems like it could be a versatile hop. 

Only issue is with its current pricing (i paid about $15 US for half a pound) it'll be way better value to just do a blend of nobles + US/NZ/AU new world hops if you want that kind of thing, i reckon.

Recipe was basically JW trad ale with a bit of wheat and carared, mashed at 67C to about 1.048 OG then a 10g bittering charge of loral and 40g at flameout/hopstand for 15 mins or so, then good 'ol US05.


----------



## Yob (26/9/16)

DJR said:


> would make an interesting finishing hop in a summer lager or other type of ale. Seems like it could be a versatile hop.
> 
> Only issue is with its current pricing (i paid about $15 US for half a pound) it'll be way better value to just do a blend of nobles + US/NZ/AU new world hops if you want that kind of thing, i reckon.


was that + postage?


----------



## DJR (26/9/16)

Yeah plus postage Yob. I was buying a fair amount of other stuff (equinox, cascade, columbus and hall tradition) so it worked out alright on the whole. Prices pretty high on the new & exotic varieties of course. 

Was also thinking the profile would make it interesting in a belgian style ale, the fruit would work well with an estery yeast, something like a golden strong, blonde, tripel i reckon could work well


----------

